# Bump seats in 2 seater side by side legal?



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, I'm wondering if it's legal for a kid to ride in a bump seat in a 2 seat side by side? I'd like to add one to my rzr so my grandson, (2 years old), can ride around with us on trails. It comes with a 4 point harness and he would be wearing a helmet. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

